# West Hartford Reservoir, CT - 6/22/08



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> PM sent to B and Tim with my cell.  Austin and I are still coming.




Marc,
Had fun riding with an Austin today. Made a pit stop on the way home to replenish my tube supply in the old Camel Back (your welcome Austin)


Tim

P.S. - Isn't Austin a strange name for a lady?:lol: I think that was one of the highlights of todays ride


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

Great ride today with lots of repairs. Thanks for the tour, Tim! I'm glad I decided not to bail after that first climb. Johnnypoach was in typical crazy form with the bushwhacking. Good to ride with Lady Austin and Marc too. Marc's got skills. Jeff is gaining a lot of confidence. Nice taking that small drop - you too, Brian. Steve - get the derailleur replaced!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great ride today with lots of repairs. Thanks for the tour, Tim! I'm glad I decided not to bail after that first climb. Johnnypoach was in typical crazy form with the bushwhacking. Good to ride with Lady Austin and Marc too. Marc's got skills. Jeff is gaining a lot of confidence. Nice taking that small drop - you too, Brian. Steve - get the derailleur replaced!



Marc definatly has some skills and was fun to ride with. I am going to try and hook up with him for a ride out in his neck of the woods sometime. The amount of repairs today were just silly today. I have never been on a ride when that many thing went wrong with the bikes. But it was still alot of fun. I was suprised how much of that ride I remembered. The last 30 minutes of the ride was fuzzy but from there on out Brian was able to lead the way. Thanks Brian!

The AZ bike crew is definatly getting much better. I though you guys were going to kill me during the first 40 minutes of the ride during all the climbing. That route makes you earn the fun stuff on top of the ridge. We will have to hit the Res. again. 

Where we riding next?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Marc,
> Had fun riding with an Austin today. Made a pit stop on the way home to replenish my tube supply in the old Camel Back (your welcome Austin)
> 
> 
> ...



Tomorrow before work I'm going to stop in the bike shop and get a few tubes.  Next time I see go for a ride with you guys I'll bring like 3 or 4 tubes and the repairs of the day will be on me.  Thanks a ton of for helping a bike noob with tubes and other junk.



MR. evil said:


> Marc definatly has some skills and was fun to ride with. I am going to try and hook up with him for a ride out in his neck of the woods sometime. The amount of repairs today were just silly today. I have never been on a ride when that many thing went wrong with the bikes. But it was still alot of fun. I was suprised how much of that ride I remembered. The last 30 minutes of the ride was fuzzy but from there on out Brian was able to lead the way. Thanks Brian!
> 
> The AZ bike crew is definatly getting much better. I though you guys were going to kill me during the first 40 minutes of the ride during all the climbing. That route makes you earn the fun stuff on top of the ridge. We will have to hit the Res. again.
> 
> Where we riding next?



Heh, the first 40 minutes was actually my favorate part of the ride.  Techi hill climbs rule.  Though a few of those were a bit too steep the last couple were fantastic (before and after the drop footage).

You guys should head further east for a couple rides a month so I'll be able to join.  As much fun as today was I just can't picture myself going that far every weekend to bike when I have some pretty damn good stuff 4 miles away.  Anything under 1:30 I would def be able to make it though.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The AZ bike crew is definatly getting much better. I though you guys were going to kill me during the first 40 minutes of the ride during all the climbing. That route makes you earn the fun stuff on top of the ridge. We will have to hit the Res. again.
> 
> Where we riding next?



I was ready to pass out right before that last stretch of hike-a-bike. Hangovers and MTBing definitely don't mix. It was worth it once we got to the top of that ridge though. Despite the dizziness and nausea, I felt like I rode pretty good today; clearing a bunch of rocky sections and a number of logs. I'm almost back to where I left off ten years ago. Still a long way to go - mostly I need more confidence.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

If you and Brian get a handle on Nassahegan, we should a weekend ride there some time.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 22, 2008)

Ladies and gentelman it was a pleasure riding with ya today....I apologize for slowing you down....I will have my ride in stellar shape before the next ride.....BTW Austin... tubes cost @ 4 bucks at wallmart.....4 miles into the woods they are @ 25 bucks!!......looking forward to the next outing


steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If you and Brian get a handle on Nassahegan, we should a weekend ride there some time.



I hope to ride it twice this week.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool riding with everyone today, thanks for waiting for our late asses and not ditching us.

I think I've convinced Austin to buy a new shifter.   His is just plumb wore out.  Amazing but true.  Next time maybe we can do Case Mountain or... other places.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2008)

BTW Austin-

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL407A04-Shimano+Stxalivio+Mc40+7+Speed.aspx


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Cool riding with everyone today, thanks for waiting for our late asses and not ditching us.
> 
> I think I've convinced Austin to buy a new shifter.   His is just plumb wore out.  Amazing but true.  Next time maybe we can do Case Mountain or... other places.




Id be down for Case. But I haven't been there in a really long time, and never rode there enough to learn the trails.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2008)

Or if you wanted to be Justin-cheap you could just buy the rear-

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL401A01-Shimano+Stx+Right+Rear+Shifter+Pod.aspx

but I'd recommend replacing both.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2008)

Again it was a great ride and good to meet Marc and Austin. The first half hour was definitely a butt kicker.

Thanks for the kind words Greg, still a long way to go, but am building some confidence out there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Again it was a great ride and good to meet Marc and Austin. The first half hour was definitely a butt kicker.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Greg, still a long way to go, but am building some confidence out there.



Jeff - I didn't think you had it on you to ride off that drop. Way to go!!!

I thought everyone did great today. I was really impressed with the way everyone attacked all the obstacles (logs, large rocks, drops) and cleaned most of them. I would venture to guess that was the most technical ride some of you have ever been on.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2008)

Good ride today guys.  Even with as long as the ride took I still managed to only be a few minutes late for my Daughter's birthday party at my Mom's house.  While we were there I passed out for a while.  I think I'll sleep good tonight.  I'm anxious to do that ride again soon, hopefully we can manage keep the equipment failures down next time.  I was happy that I cleared a lot of the logs and stuff, I still have a long way to go in building my confidence though.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good ride today guys.  Even with as long as the ride took I still managed to only be a few minutes late for my Daughter's birthday party at my Mom's house.  While we were there I passed out for a while.  I think I'll sleep good tonight.  I'm anxious to do that ride again soon, hopefully we can manage keep the equipment failures down next time.  I was happy that I cleared a lot of the logs and stuff, I still have a long way to go in building my confidence though.



Brian,
Time for an upgrade to help clear those logs:grin:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=58


----------



## awf170 (Jun 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> BTW Austin-
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL407A04-Shimano+Stxalivio+Mc40+7+Speed.aspx



Sweet.  While I'm at it, is there anything else I should order from the site?  Maybe new tires?


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

*Short vid*

Here's a short vid of the session you guys did off that small drop:



High res is *here*.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Here are a few pics:



*Very *nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Very *nice!



Agreed, thanks Austin!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's a short vid of the session you guys did off that small drop:
> 
> 
> 
> High res is *here*.



Thanks Greg.  That 'drop' looks a lot more lame in the video.  Poor Steve, half the video was his crash over and over...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 22, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sweet.  While I'm at it, is there anything else I should order from the site?  Maybe new tires?



New tires would be good


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn Austin, those pics came out better than I thought.

BTW, that drop was a lot scarier than it looks in the pictures.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Poor Steve, half the video was his crash over and over...



Ever since that epic wipe-out at the Sundown bump comp, it seems like Steve is always up for crashing for the video. Maybe I psyche him out. I love how he ends the video with, "that's all you're getting out of me today." :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> BTW, that drop was a lot scarier than it looks in the pictures.



No kidding, the videos always make everything look smaller and makes it look like you are going slower too.


----------



## severine (Jun 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> BTW, that drop was a lot scarier than it looks in the pictures.


Yeah, right.  A likely story.  I bet _*I*_ could do it!


----------



## Marc (Jun 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, right.  A likely story.  I bet _*I*_ could do it!



Sweet, I'll drive an hour fifteen again to watch someone else do that... 

But we wouldn't want you to get hurt before your 5K.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Damn Austin, those pics came out better than I thought.
> 
> BTW, that drop was a lot scarier than it looks in the pictures.




That was pretty gnar...and ya nailed it ...

pow


----------



## powhunter (Jun 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ever since that epic wipe-out at the Sundown bump comp, it seems like Steve is always up for crashing for the video. Maybe I psyche him out. I love how he ends the video with, "that's all you're getting out of me today." :lol:



ha ha ha!!!!!....I seem to do fine until ya break out the cam....cant afford any more black and blues for a while...going to the cape in a couple weeks..just gonna tell everyone my girlfriend beats me to submission with a stick....dropped the bike off today at bikers edge....told em to fix everything...will have it back on thurs

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2008)

powhunter said:


> dropped the bike off today at bikers edge....told em to fix everything...will have it back on thurs



Awesome, it'll be like a new bike!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 23, 2008)

powhunter said:


> dropped the bike off today at bikers edge....told em to fix everything...will have it back on thurs
> 
> steve



I hope you are joking, and that is not what you really told them? If so call them up and tell them to fix the front and rear ders, and give the bike a once over to see what else is wrong. Then have them call you before they fix anything else for your approval.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 23, 2008)

Is anyone up for a ride next Sunday? If so where?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30274-mtb-ct-ma-ride-sunday-6-29-a.html


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The amount of repairs today were just silly today. I have never been on a ride when that many thing went wrong with the bikes.



What's really amazing is that johnypoach's bike held up fine....despite crashing through the woods off the trail... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's really amazing is that johnypoach's bike held up fine....despite crashing through the woods off the trail... :lol:



Don't forget to give Johnny some props on the paint job


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice riding, keep up the videos. You're getting me through the couch surfing I'm doing this summer.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice riding, keep up the videos. You're getting me through the couch surfing I'm doing this summer.



+1


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

powhunter said:


> dropped the bike off today at bikers edge....told em to fix everything...will have it back on thurs
> 
> steve



Did you tell them the bike never sticks a landing and to check it out too?;-)


----------



## powhunter (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL  landing gear will be replaced also

steve


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sweet, I'll drive an hour fifteen again to watch someone else do that...
> 
> But we wouldn't want you to get hurt before your 5K.


I appreciate that.   So I guess that means late Aug/sometime Sept for me to try it?  After the 5K, I have a 5 mile race in August.

And I"m honest.  I'll try that!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Which drop are we talking about? The one in the video or the one of Marc in the still pic?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did you tell them the bike never sticks a landing and to check it out too?;-)



potd! :lol:

even though it was made last night.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> I appreciate that.   So I guess that means late Aug/sometime Sept for me to try it?  After the 5K, I have a 5 mile race in August.
> 
> And I"m honest.  I'll try that!



You'll try this drop??









First you have to be able to get to it...


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Which drop are we talking about? The one in the video or the one of Marc in the still pic?


I was actually talking about the one in the vid (not knowing what Marc looks like and therefore wasn't aware there was a still of him).  But I'm flexible.  I could use some daredevil stuff in my life.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> First you have to be able to get to it...


By late August/Sept, I don't think that's going to be a problem.  :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> By late August/Sept, I don't think that's going to be a problem.  :razz:



We'll see about that... 

BTW - I don't plan on carrying your carcass out of the woods, so I hope you like it there...


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We'll see about that...
> 
> BTW - I don't plan on carrying your carcass out of the woods, so I hope you like it there...


Pshah!  Ye of little faith.  Anybody want to make this an official challenge?  Let's say sometime in September?  I'll even find a babysitter so both of us can go!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> By late August/Sept, I don't think that's going to be a problem.  :razz:



Sounds like johnnypoach is going to have some competition:smile:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Pshah!  Ye of little faith.  Anybody want to make this an official challenge?  Let's say sometime in September?  I'll even find a babysitter so both of us can go!



I'm actually more worried about your Hardrock falling apart on the landing...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Pshah!  Ye of little faith.  Anybody want to make this an official challenge?  Let's say sometime in September?  I'll even find a babysitter so both of us can go!



I'd be happy with you giving the 'huck' in the video a shot...


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm actually more worried about your Hardrock falling apart on the landing...


Bah.  It'll be fine.  What's the worst that could happen? 



bvibert said:


> I'd be happy with you giving the 'huck' in the video a shot...


Find me something to practice on and I'll show you what I can do!


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Bah.  It'll be fine.  What's the worst that could happen?



Aren't you the chick that got wiped out on Temptor showing off a little bit? Save this technical stuff for the pros...like Jeff and me.


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Aren't you the chick that got wiped out on Temptor showing off a little bit? Save this technical stuff for the pros...like Jeff and me.


You're not making progress unless you fall, right?   Besides, I walked (and skied) away from Temptor.  Skied away from my (partial) ACL tear on Nor'Easter, too.  :lol:  :dunce:  It's no biggie!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You're not making progress unless you fall, right?   Besides, I walked (and skied) away from Temptor.  Skied away from my (partial) ACL tear on Nor'Easter, too.  :lol:  :dunce:  It's no biggie!



ya lookin for a personal trainer????


steve


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

powhunter said:


> ya lookin for a personal trainer????


On how to fall with style?  

At least you go for it!  I need to do more of that.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Bah.  It'll be fine.  What's the worst that could happen?



Uh... Your wheels could fold over and end up resembling more of a taco than a wheel... 



severine said:


> Find me something to practice on and I'll show you what I can do!



Okay, we just need to find a babysitter...  Any volunteers?  Our kids aren't _that_ bad... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> At least you go for it!  I need to do more of that.



+1


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> +1



x2


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> x2



÷ 0


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> x2





Greg said:


> ÷ 0


:roll:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 24, 2008)

Marc said:


> BTW Austin-
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL407A04-Shimano+Stxalivio+Mc40+7+Speed.aspx



So are you sure these will fit with the integrated brake system.  The guy at the bike shop didn't seem to confident about it working.


----------



## Marc (Jun 24, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So are you sure these will fit with the integrated brake system.  The guy at the bike shop didn't seem to confident about it working.



The lever just has a bracket that holds the shifter pod.  These shifters clamp right to your handlebar independent of the lever.

If the bracket is in the way, I can think of multiple ways (just of the top of my head- pliers, bench grinder, angle grinder, sawzall, dremel, cutting torch... ok, maybe not that last one) to get the bracket out of the way.

And if it looks like it really won't work, you can always return them to Jenson.  They have good customer service.  I wouldn't be able to tell without looking at your bike again.


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2008)

Austin, if you haven't ordered anything yet, just buy these:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SL308B13-Shimano+St-Ef50+Shiftbrake+Lever+Set.aspx

If you ever need brake levers for your canti brakes, you need to make sure you buy "short pull" levers.  V-brakes need more cable pull and hence use levers with different lever to cable take up ratios (i.e., pulls more cable/distance than canti levers).


----------

